# Asphalt Shingles-What's Best??



## tmreppert

Hello,
We need to replace our roof here in So. Oregon. Has anyone used Owens Corning Oak Pro 30? This seems to be the most available shingle in our area. I looked on Consumer Reports and they rated in fifth following, Certainteed Grand Manor, Landmark 50 and Landmark TL, and GAF Timberline Ultra. Any thoughts?
THANKS, TMR


----------



## sedwick

I'm no roofer, but i did roof my house with these. I did'nt have any problems and they look good.


----------



## amazer

*Just my $.02*

I can't speak with any authority on this, but since we're having our roof done, I did quite a bit of research on ContractorTalk.com. Almost all the contractors dissed Owens Corning. The other shingle companies got mixed reviews--some very positive, but always a few guys who had had bad experiences with any given product. However, my impression was that no one thought the OC product was all that great.

You might want toperuse the contactor feedback on that site.

I decided to go with GAF Timberline Ultra, since they had decent reviews and we liked the color we decided on. The job won't start til next week, so give me a call in 25 years and I'll let you know how it worked out. (I hate smiley faces too, so excuse that).


----------



## Malcolm

I noticed that to. Everyone on the forums seem to dislike OC. On the other hand, everyone locally likes OC (at least in my area). It seems like there are some geographical regions that swear by OC. At first I thought it was because OC was cheaper, but that is not the case. I asked a few local roofers and the supply house guy, and they all said that they like OC the best. I went with them and I am pretty much happy with my decision. I definitely like the duration line. I would have went with that if they had it in my area when I did my roof.


----------



## RooferJim

I have tried them all over the years and would say the best for your money is GAF Timberline Ultra. second best Certainteed followed by OC.


----------



## the roofing god

In oregon,the MALARKY shingles rule supreme


----------



## MJW

the roofing god said:


> In oregon,the MALARKY shingles rule supreme


Are those the ones with the 1-1/2" nailing line? I think I have heard of these, but never seen them. Not sold up here that I know of.


----------



## MJW

The contractors here and on contracortalk have been over this many times. I like landmarks from Certainteed the best, but it seems to depend alot on what part of the country you are in. The Timberlines have been getting a little better up here in MN, but still not as sturdy as the Landmarks IMO. They both are top brands. Both have had their share of lawsuits, and large scale warranty claims. For a DIY'er either one would be great. If you have a contractor, you should trust him and use what they suggest. The contractor is the one who has to warranty his labor. Sometimes the labor can only be as good as the materials used.


----------



## the roofing god

the ones w/the 1 1/2" nailing line(lol)is cert.landmark wide track,it`s a joke because4 they make it the same just put another line higher up,I don`t care as long as it`s gaf,tamko,or certainteed--malarkey is sbs w/an extra high wind rating


----------



## MJW

the roofing god said:


> the ones w/the 1 1/2" nailing line(lol)is cert.landmark wide track,it`s a joke because4 they make it the same just put another line higher up,I don`t care as long as it`s gaf,tamko,or certainteed--malarkey is sbs w/an extra high wind rating


We put on landmarks all the time. It's our #1 shingle. They didn't just add another line as it may seem. They actually re-enforced the face of the shingle to handle the higher nailing. This was to compete with another brand shingle, but I can't remember what it was. I thought it may be malarky. I don't buy it on the certainteeds, but if the nail doesn't go through the shingle it will still have a warranty if it's between the lines.


----------



## redline

tmreppert said:


> Hello,
> We need to replace our roof here in So. Oregon. Has anyone used Owens Corning Oak Pro 30? This seems to be the most available shingle in our area. I looked on Consumer Reports and they rated in fifth following, Certainteed Grand Manor, Landmark 50 and Landmark TL, and GAF Timberline Ultra. Any thoughts?
> THANKS, TMR



How long do you plan on living in the home?

If you plan on living there longer than 20 years then go with a longer rated warranty shingle. It may cost a few hundred dollars more now but you will not have to pay for an entire roof as soon.


----------



## Big Bob

OK, thread poster you posted days ago. You have reached out for info and 
have made your decision. What did you do?

OC has the best manufacturers warranty ( it is really just a marketing thing.) Kinda like a tire thing.

So, which way did you go and why? 

The bums all add dirt in as a filler to the asphalt (filler) {lots cheaper than crude}.


----------



## MJW

How do they have the best warranty? Myself, I have never seen them pay out a warranty claim.


----------



## the roofing god

I`ve used the certainteed wide track also,but on a steep pitch,they heat up +fall out unless they`re nailed thru the double thickness,I just wouldn`t want problems w/my clients whether or not the mfgr will foot the bill---I personally don`t like the owens corning,and the solid sealant line traps water and creates a problem


----------



## DAV

*Shingle help*

Aftger reading some of the info I still find no real solid answer as the the best/better shingle to use in MN. We have Certainteed on the house now and after 12 years the roff is SHOT/KAPUT. So any advice we want to retire and sell in bout 8-12 years and want a solid shingle, so we do not have to repalce before we sell or Ahemm in 12 yrs again.


----------



## Big Bob

DAV, can U
advise the pitch and style ...hip... gable.. mansard...cut up ????


----------



## racebum

if your shingles are shot in 12yrs something was wrong with the install. a roof over could be the culprit as they generally knock the life in half. certainteed makes a great shingle and since they are made here in the NW the prices are good. landmark 30s run 20.60 a bundle. in all honesty the brand you choose matters much less than how it's installed or what it's installed over. even though they are legal i hate roof overs with a passion. more weight, less life and higher chances of moisture between layers. once you get the old roof ripped off it would be time to inspect the deck to find out if it's usable of if you need to replace sheathing. once that's done pick your favorite shingle and install it right. i read for at least a week before i re roofed my home this year. long story short i'm on certainteed landmarks. why? love the color, love the ease of install and the cost between gaf, corning and these were within $1 a bundle. if you have a woodfeathers down there it would be the store to go to, they are one of the largest roofing suppliers in the nw

sheathing prices are also screwy here in oregon. 15/32" cdx is $18 a sheet and 7/16 osb is 9.77 a sheet, i don't think i ever remember the spread being this high before. in fact it's so bad 5/8" cdx is only $20 a sheet. if you re sheet the 5/8" cdx is the strongest and osb the bargain wood that isn't bad for the money. 15/32" cdx is just a bad buy right now with the close cost of 5/8" and huge spread with osb


----------



## Slyfox

Bad advice on roof overs, what you describe is installation error during the roof over, not the method itself.
My home has a roof over, it's 20 plus years old and has never leaked or blown off and it's still holding out the weather.
It's one of a few dozen I have done, never had one fail yet.

You are correct when saying the workmanship used to install the materials is equally as important as the materials used.


----------



## racebum

what's the trick with making a roof over work? i've only seen 2, my home and another that both failed early. moisture was present in large amounts between the 30lb and old tar paper. 

i mean, i know you're a good deal smarter in the roofing dept than i slyfox but why would someone not take the day or two scraping old shingles usually takes on your average 1000-2000sqft home?


----------



## DAV

Big Bob said:


> DAV, can U
> advise the pitch and style ...hip... gable.. mansard...cut up ????


 5-12 Inverted "V"roof
attached 2 car garage thats ends up having a valley on the north side of the garage and west side of the house (entrance side) We have been experiencing ice build up on that area, I have code as to vents etc and insulation but sitll ice builds up and the present roof is only 12 yrs old and it started to go bad 2 yrs ago.
this help??
Dave


----------



## DAV

NOT A ROOF OVER ( IF YOU MEAN ANOTHER LAYER OF SHINGLES ON TOP) ENTIRE ROOF STRIPPED NEW TAR PAPER NEW MOISTURE BARRIER AND ORIGINAL ROOF ON HOUSE ONLY LASTED 18 YRS. wE REPLACED THAT 2-4 YRS LATER THAT WE SHOULD HAVE.I HAVE HAD MORE THAN ONE ROOFING CONTRACTOR LOOK AT IT AND THEY ALL SAY THINGS LOOK OK.'

THANKS
DAVE


----------



## the roofing god

THE PROBLEM WITH THE CERTAINTEEDS IN YOUR AREA WAS THAT THEY WERE ORGANIC BASED,I have seen the same thing in Indiana with the organics,Up here in NY ,most of them are fiberglass base rather than the organic base because the same thing happens to shingles with organic base

I believe last" Consumer Report" roofing testing listed Tamko Heritage as the best,And I tend to agree


----------



## the roofing god

btw ,the certainteed fiberglass have no problems at all here either,but all the organics seem to crap out in 10-12 years,unless the roof is shaded,and then it can last longer


----------



## racebum

i live in the same state as the op and just bought some landmarks last month. most definitely fiberglass. do they still make organic shingles?


----------



## the roofing god

some do,Although a lot of mfgr`s are avoiding it today,they are better used in colder climates,also why they last longer with shaded roofs-I believe BP,AND iko make some organic metric shingles they sell in Canada,while they are starting to introduce the fiberglass here now.

Also its been my experience that roofs laid over another do not last as long as others as the extra layer eliminates breathing,As a result the condensation can become trapped,and rot the plywood from underneath,good soffit to ridge venting can help deal with this problem,but not completely


----------



## bcdemon

Both Certainteed and Malarkey have a 1.5" nailing area for roofs under 21/12.
This gives the installer more nailing room, other brands only give you a chalk line. Misplaced nails can/will void manufacturers warranty.

I myself like Cartainteed Landmarks, going to put 40yr on my own roof. GAF seem to lose a lot of granules in the package alone.
As far as OC Durations, I'm not a fan of that continuous line of sealant tar on the bottom of the shingle. This solid line leaves no room for air to get in, meaning any moisture that can get in, will stay.


----------

